
SpaceX Unveils Crew Dragon Interior - Anchor
https://blogs.nasa.gov/commercialcrew/2015/09/10/spacex-unveils-crew-dragon-interior/
======
lighthawk
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200723)

------
zamalek
Interesting how we're potentially moving one step closer to how scifi
envisioned as spacecraft interiors. For some unexplainable, and likely
incorrect, reason this gives me hope that we are moving toward a space-faring
civilization.

 _As for the scale of the compartments, extrapolate from the size of the
chairs. It 's pretty small._

~~~
keenerd
> As for the scale of the compartments, extrapolate from the size of the
> chairs. It's pretty small.

I got the exact opposite impression. It might be small compared to a mcmansion
kitchen but it is HUGE compared to historic or even contemporary spacecraft.
Way more spacious than the Shuttle cockpit at least.

If you haven't been to the Air & Space Museum in DC, it is worth it just for a
sense of scale on spacecraft. In particular the interior of Skylab was much
more cramped than I would have guessed.

~~~
yellowbkpk
All that empty space in the capsule will likely be filled with compartments
for cargo, making it cramped again.

~~~
confluence
It's like physical RAM.

It will always be used at capacity.

~~~
PakG1
This is called Parkinson's Law.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_law#Generalizati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_law#Generalization)

------
frede
I wonder if flat buttons are a good idea. On top of a vibrating rocket I'd
prefer buttons where I can feel their outline with my finger tips. The labels
seem light gray, a less elegant but better visible writing might be better
suited here, too.

~~~
cfontes
They have what they call "the important ones" as real buttons, you can see it
in the video

~~~
terryf
The last image shows flat buttons and one of them says "DEORBIT NOW" I am not
an astronaut, but it sounds kind of important to me.

~~~
steckerbrett
I think the most important button ever created is the SCRAM (emergency
shutdown) button on a nuclear reactor, they don't fuck around making it look
pretty. You know where the button is and you never ever want a seconds
hesitation in getting it pushed.

[https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7244/7300035260_8e872e201c_b.j...](https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7244/7300035260_8e872e201c_b.jpg)

Probably somewhere close on the list is the MAGNET STOP button on a MRI
machine, it destroys the superconducting magnet and vents the incredibly
expensive helium into the atmosphere.

[http://a406.idata.over-blog.com/0/01/25/36/magnetic-field-
st...](http://a406.idata.over-blog.com/0/01/25/36/magnetic-field-stop-button-
mri.jpg)

No cover, no toggle, no delay, you want them big and red and able to be
pressed by someone with two broken wrists.

~~~
pistle
How does an "emergency" shutdown button get that dirty? That looks heavily
used.

~~~
swamp40
The SCRAM button in that photo is from the EBR-1 breeder reactor in Idaho.

It got pushed once in 1955 by a supervisor who had to jump over the table to
hit it, because the employee in charge of the panel was chatting on the phone
with his wife.

It was hit too late though, and half the core melted down.

(That's particularly bad for breeder reactors, because it can cause a nuclear
explosion.)

Ironically, the entire chain-of-events was precipitated by a _different_ wrong
button being pressed.

------
mrfusion
I find it hard to get a sense of the size of it? Is it basically like sitting
a van, or can you move around and do things?

Could you really spend months in this going to Mars? Or even multiple days
going to the moon?

~~~
aplummer
There would be a life support module behind this though right? They don't sit
in the take off / landing part on a trip to the moon.

~~~
JulianMorrison
Dragon isn't going to the moon. It's going to the ISS.

For the Moon or Mars, presumably they put a bigger capsule on a Falcon Heavy,
or even something larger than that. (Falcon Venti?)

~~~
piquadrat
For Mars, they are developing the Mars Colonial Transporter rocket

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Colonial_Transporter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Colonial_Transporter)

(sometimes also called BFR, or Big F... Rocket)

~~~
JulianMorrison
I think I speak for everyone when I say "whoah" and also "nice". That thing
could toss up serious on-orbit hardware. Parts for a rotating space station.
Dyson swarms. Asteroid miners.

------
smackfu
I guess this is a more real version of what they announced in May 2014:
[http://www.spacex.com/media-
gallery/detail/100831/3261](http://www.spacex.com/media-
gallery/detail/100831/3261)

------
burger_moon
Those seats don't look too supportive. Are these the seats they're in during
take off etc? Check out what seats look like in race cars. They're still
carbon fibre and minimal but have better support than those. That edge on the
seat and no support for the head/neck or backs of the legs seem like it
wouldn't be a very enjoyable experience. I'm sure I'm overlooking some obvious
reasons why they were designed this way so I look forward to hearing more
about this project.

~~~
sideband
Maybe if it's just for ground -> ISS -> ground missions they're counting on
the structure of a rigid helmet to properly support the head during
acceleration. Also notice how the top of the straps, which I'd guess would
mark slightly above shoulder level, are well below the top of the seat.

------
rbanffy
Really nice interior. Now they need it padded, the LCDs must be square and the
on-board computer must sound like Douglas Rain. Maybe he's still available for
the job. And the spacesuits need to be more colorful.

------
swamp40
Sure hope there's a Confirm popup for that CABIN DEPRESS button.

------
bsaul
Wonder if they're planning on serving sushis during the trip.

